# TOP SECRET NEWS



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

After months of negotiating, i am pleased to announce that Top Secret Drag R II RH9 is coming to the UK. This is the real deal, not a customer owned car, not a replica, not an autosalon special just Drag R II. One of the most infamous and talked abouts GTR's ever, one of the fastest 0-300km/h in Japan. (full spec, history, achievments will be on site soon)

I will let the new owner introduce himself, he's not shy with GTR's. Although i guess half of attendance of TOTB3 already know lol. But now its official.

As said before, Top Secret have never sold their demo cars before. But Drag R has been getting little use, other than promo work. S15, R34 TSW, DC5, 350Z and G35 are getting most attention in Japan.

Thanks has to go to Shibuki San & co @ Top Secret. There was massive interest in the GTR and higher offers than ourselves, which goes to show its not just about money with Top Secret they simply wanted the car to go to the right home and be used in ways they would approve of. Its very exciting to think this GTR is coming to the UK, rather than go anywhere else or stay in Japan.

I have been promised pics of DRII leaving Top Secret headquaters Chiba, but don't have for the moment. But do have pics of her arriving to our base for safe, secure, dry keeping until a container is free.

All being well another TS car will be joining the GTR in the container, but will have to wait until Obon holiday is over to know more. I will be buying the other one  Needless to say Top Secret will be getting alot more presence in the UK soon


Enjoy  





































:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 





























p.s baner upcoming Cem m8


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Car looks awesome  :smokin:


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Thats great news, look forward to seeing it around, hopefully!

Well done to the new owner 

Alex B


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, I did accidentally  let it slip at TOTB that I'd bought it. Couldn't resist it with it's history and amazing performance although it can't be registered 'til August 2005, just in time for TOTB4.

Massive thanks to Ben for securing it for me and sorting out all the transportation and shipping etc.. His man in Japan seems to be doing a top job as well.


----------



## Rudestickers (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Tim, I bet you can hardly wait to get your paws on her! She's a beauty Yum Yum


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice one Tim, will it be visiting many shows?

Alex B


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

nice one tim! already love your r34 which i was drooling over at totb3 and now uve got an all time great. all you need now is a bnr32 (im presuming you already dont have one)

rob


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Good to see top quality cars coming to the UK, and congrats to Ben for getting the car to the UK as you wanted bro  

Gurj


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Thats awesome Tim!!  Very very nice mate!

Well done Ben!


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Nice one Tim, thats another one for the collection!

Collecting the models is much cheaper though


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

another monster on its way :smokin: ...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase, Tim. That is one awesome R33 - definitely something special with the heritage. :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Congratulations Tim :smokin: 

and Good Job Ben  
(BTW Ben - your other car looks good too  )


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic news ... and something I was talking about yesterday. Congratulations Tim, i look forward to seeing your new car.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

oh arrrr

but you never built it lol. but you got a real legend there m8. would like to see the lemon and that parked together

K


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Nice one Tim (and Ben for sorting it  ), 3 and half GTR's now mate, now thats just greedy 

Andy


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

nar the lemon would ruin the picture..lol


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

GTR-NUTTER said:


> oh arrrr
> 
> but you never built it lol. but you got a real legend there m8. would like to see the lemon and that parked together
> 
> K


Funny you should mention that, I've already discussed that with Deano.

I'll also have to be carefull which side to take in the two main debates, Singles or twins and U.K. built or Jap import big power cars.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm not jealous, noooooooo. Well done, look forward to seeing it in the flesh :smokin:


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

id side with the japs and kill all the british muhaahaa

nah just do what deno does lay low and let lengend live
K


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*WELL DONE MATE*

Tim, that is such a special car you have there mate..
Well deserved to such a gtr enthusiast like yourself..
I am so so glad that is going to grace our shores.Well the one's of Yorkshire  
I bet you can't wait  Can you??
Please give me a shout when she arrives 

All the best M6BEG :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Good work fella. Can't wait to see that run, actually can't wait to just see it in the flesh.


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

Woah! Congrats Tim! Hope to see it cruising round East Yorkshire sometime in the near future


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

Tim, you have a gem in your hands now take care of it as if it was mine 

And bel i know what you ment by "other places", to tell you the truth i'm really happy the car didnt end up here ,because if 2 reasons, first is that it will be wrecked by a LHD conversion, and second it will spend more time impounded in the sun than with its owner (skylines are a big no no here now, can't even get them registered)

Best of luck with it, now we want more pics, videos and anything else about this beast.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Fantastic


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Fizzy said:


> Woah! Congrats Tim! Hope to see it cruising round East Yorkshire sometime in the near future


Won't be cruising around just yet as it'll never pass the ESVA, so it'll have to wait until next year to be registered


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

Hence the "in the near future" comment!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Doesn't stop it being trailered to events though...


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Fizzy said:


> Hence the "in the near future" comment!


Next year is hardly near future is it


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Wow Tim, that's awesome news !!!!

Really nice to see that car coming to the UK 

Hope to see it in the flesh... You know who to call for good pictures of that car in action 

Cheers
Simon


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

Tim, look nice...

where can we find the spec of this??

Cant wait to see it at elvington, whats the deal with the sva, are the rules due to change, or is it that the car is old enough to not require on after a certain date??

David


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

David - they have changed already (April IIRC)

You can still get cars through - by basically stripping it completely back to standard for the test, then putting it back together again after....

Once a car hit's 10 years old it no longer needs an SVA - allit needs to do is pass an MOT


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

-C- said:


> David - they have changed already (April IIRC)
> 
> You can still get cars through - by basically stripping it completely back to standard for the test, then putting it back together again after....


Is there anything left standard on that car though? Cigarette lighter perhaps?


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Nice one Tim, look forward to seeing it at Elvington


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

you will have to take the " Max Power " magazine stickers off the car  

they are stuck to the roof inside the cabin .


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Some more pics:

http://www.prestigemotorsport.com.au/uk/stock/details.asp?StockID=2402


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Was this in the autotrader?, it's gone off the website now but there was a top secret r33 on there the other day..


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

tim, nice feature in Jap performance car mag.. PM me details of what your company does too.. 

Mot's are easily obtainable..


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Found a couple of videos on www.exvitermini.com click videos / nagata.
At least I know it's got a line lock and 2wd controller


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Tim said:


> Found a couple of videos on www.exvitermini.com click videos / nagata.
> At least I know it's got a line lock and 2wd controller


As soon as you said you'd bought it, my mind flicked instantly to that fantastic moment.... 3.. 1.. 5.. 315!? And that is one narrow-a$$ tunnel to be pulling 315Kmh! Nagata-san, what a star!

I do hope we get to see the legend when it arrives!


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

Tim said:


> Found a couple of videos on www.exvitermini.com click videos / nagata.
> At least I know it's got a line lock and 2wd controller


One previous owner, never raced or rallied  :smokin: 

Quite a few very very nice cars being imported at the moment, hope to get to see it at an event sometime!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Dan
It did another run after that at 328  
I think you'll be doing more than just seeing it, another one to add to your sig.


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

On a techie note, I'd be interested to know what your plans are for the car? I assume it runs on race fuel anyway to achieve those figures, so any remaps required if you'll not be using standard UK pump fuel anyhow?

Do you intend to make it any faster?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

The current management is the Top Secret Competition Rom, which I won't be able to do much with. 
Apparently it used to have HKS f-con V before that so it's probably best to go back to HKS but this time with the Pro, mapped for SUL and race fuel.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Tim, man do you have a girlfriend, if so can you let her speak to my misses!
 
You lucky lucky basket!   

Very nice monstor, what's the plan for it?


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

Might be worth considering motec for ultimate controllability? Depends what the guys at Abbey are most comfortable with I suppose...


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Tim said:


> Dan
> It did another run after that at 328
> I think you'll be doing more than just seeing it, another one to add to your sig.


    

What can I say. It'll be an absolute honor... That car is just superb!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dan - you've missed the most powerful car off your sig ... mine ! LOL !!!! See you Saturday mate.


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

WoW, Tim want to trade?? She is only 20


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Daz said:


> Dan - you've missed the most powerful car off your sig ... mine ! LOL !!!! See you Saturday mate.


There ya go Daz!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

LOL ! Think i need rocket fuel to keep up with the rest in there !!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Many congratulations Tim. You know ,your going to have soooo many new friends when that car arrives,so let me be the first to invite you around for a beer.And a free holiday in sunny Devon.
You`ve got a serious proplem here as you can only drive one car at a time at TOTB. Decisions Decisions.


----------



## yellow devil (Mar 9, 2004)

nice one mate i really need to win the pools


----------

